#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Madras 2012 admisions, Placement, Cutoff, Facilities, Hostels - DISCUSSIONS

## neharika aggarwal

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is Neharika from IIT Madras and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.

 You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!

*About IIT Madras:* Indian Institute of Technology Madras, is one among the foremost institutes of national importance in higher technological education, basic and applied research. In 1956, the German Government offered technical assistance for establishing an institute of higher education in engineering in India. 

The first Indo-German agreement in Bonn, West Germany for the establishment of the Indian Institute of Technology at Madras was signed in 1959. The Institute was formally inaugurated in 1959 by Prof. Humayun  Kabir, Union Minister for Scientific Research and Cultural Affairs. The IIT system has seven Institutes of Technology located at Kharagpur (estb. 1951), Mumbai (estb. 1958), Chennai (estb. 1959), Kanpur (estb. 1959), Delhi (estb. 1961), Guwahati (estb. 1994) and Roorkee (estb. 1847, joined IITs in 2001).

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission in IIT Madras:* *The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.

*Ranking of IIT Madras 2012:* have been ranked between 1 to 5 for the last few  decades.....now that is quality!!!!

*Fee in* *IIT Madras:* Candidates who wish to undertake undergraduate programs at IIT Madras have to pay a minimum fees of Rs 32342 per semester. Candidates who wish to stay at the institute hostel have to pay the hostel fees payable through DD which come to Rs 12,929 per semester.

*IIT Madras Branches & intake:*

Aerospace engineeringBiotechnologyCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and engineeringElectrical EngineeringEngineering physicsMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials Engineering*Cutoff For IIT Madras  :*Opening Rank: AIR 7, Closing Rank: AIR 3944

*IIT Madras Placements  2011-12 :*

Number of Participating companies                 30Number of Eligible Students                            65Number of Offers made                                   70Number of PPO’s & PPI’s                               8Average Salary*                                             9.42 LPAMedian Salary*                                              9.21 LPAHighest Salary offered*                                  15.7 LPALowest salary offered*                                    7.5 LPA*Campus Facilities:
*
BanksCampus mapCanteensTransport FacilitybiodiversityGuest Housepost officeHospitalSchoolShopping securityTemples*Hostel Facilities:*
 The Indian Institute of Technology is a residential institute and provides accommodation to students wishing to reside in the hostels. Each hostel in the institute is an independent unit in respect to its internal administration under the overall supervision of the Council of Wardens and the Hostel ManagementEach hostel also has a Hostel Council which is an advisory body comprising the Warden of the Hostel (as its Chairman), the Asst. Warden and the elected student secretaries as its members. The Hostel Council plans the students' activities for the year, prepares the budget for sports, recreational and other social activities of the students through the respective student secretaries and is responsible for the running of individual messes with the help of the mess committee.Every student who has been admitted to the institute is required to pay the prescribed hostel seat rent and establishment charges along with a refundable hostel mess caution deposit.These charges are subject to revision from time to time. Allotment of rooms to the residents takes place at the end of each academic year when the final year UG and PG students vacate their rooms after completion of their programmes of study. The rooms vacated by the outgoing students are made available by the Warden for other senior residents in the hostel to change their rooms, on request. The change in rooms is effected in accordance with the policy followed by individual hostels and with the Warden's approval.*Address*: Indian Institute of Technology Madras, I.I.T. Post Office Chennai - 600 036
India





*Ask all your queries...i will be glad to answer...*





  Similar Threads: NIE Mysore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking JK Institute Allahabad 2012 Admissions CutOff, Facilities,  Placement -  Discussions IIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels IIT Hyderabad 2012 Admission, Cutoff, placements, Fee, Rank, Facilities, Hostels

----------


## ASHISH JHA

Hiee , 
dis is ASHISH, I have secured a rank in IIT JEE 2012 nd m a bit confused fr taking the course , m confused btw MADRAS CIVIL, DELHI ENGINEERING PHYSICS , ROORKEE CIVIL ...........

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Mine AIR is 2100

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> Hiee , 
> dis is ASHISH, I have secured a rank in IIT JEE 2012 nd m a bit confused fr taking the course , m confused btw MADRAS CIVIL, DELHI ENGINEERING PHYSICS , ROORKEE CIVIL ...........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------
> 
> Mine AIR is 2100


hey,
      your rank is really good........... according to me in all above iits  iit delhi is best but ya if u talk about branches so definitely core branches are always good so go for civil branch in madras but if u r getting iit delhi so try to take civil here othere wise iit madras is best for u......  :):

----------


## ASHISH JHA

i also wanted to knw abt placement pakages fr engineering physics branch?????????

----------


## Ankan sobti

> i also wanted to knw abt placement pakages fr engineering physics branch?????????


IITs all placements are good so engg. physics placements are also fine and are almost 100% and average are round of 9 lpa............  :):

----------


## rashmijrao

I'd like to know the cut off rank for general merit category to get a pg seat at IIT MADRAS thru GATE exam.. Will there be an interview too?

----------


## ArjunKB

Hi ,

I am looking for an admission to Mtech / MS programmes in IIT, I am gate 2012 qualified in IN stream, but score is low - 396.
Will there be any options for me to do my PG in IITM? 
I am currently working in the field of Automation for 2 years approx !

Kindly share if you have any information that could help me !

----------


## akashram

> i also wanted to knw abt placement pakages fr engineering physics branch?????????


Placements are good in IIT for engineering physics branch.

----------

